# Hadrian's Wall Cycleway over 4 days...



## contadino (20 Sep 2015)

I did the above with my cousin last weekend and had a great time. We extended it to 4 days because she got pregnant between us deciding to do the ride and actually doing it plus I haven't been riding much over the summer due to the nutty temperatures here in Italy.

I've posted some waffle and pics here: http://jeremy.contadini.co.uk/hadrians-wall-cycleway/ There are also gpx files on there broken into a 4 day ride in case they're any use to anyone.

It was the first time I've cycled in England for maybe 16 or 17 years and I thoroughly enjoyed it. We're already talking about maybe doing the Yorkshire Wolds NCN 66 sometime next year.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2015)

contadino said:


> I did the above with my cousin last weekend and had a great time. We extended it to 4 days because she got pregnant between us deciding to do the ride and actually doing it plus I haven't been riding much over the summer due to the nutty temperatures here in Italy.
> 
> I've posted some waffle and pics here: http://jeremy.contadini.co.uk/hadrians-wall-cycleway/ There are also gpx files on there broken into a 4 day ride in case they're any use to anyone.
> 
> It was the first time I've cycled in England for maybe 16 or 17 years and I thoroughly enjoyed it. We're already talking about maybe doing the Yorkshire Wolds NCN 66 sometime next year.


Nice write up.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Sep 2015)

contadino said:


> I did the above with my cousin last weekend and had a great time. We extended it to 4 days because she got pregnant between us deciding to do the ride and actually doing it plus I haven't been riding much over the summer due to the nutty temperatures here in Italy.
> 
> I've posted some waffle and pics here: http://jeremy.contadini.co.uk/hadrians-wall-cycleway/ There are also gpx files on there broken into a 4 day ride in case they're any use to anyone.
> 
> It was the first time I've cycled in England for maybe 16 or 17 years and I thoroughly enjoyed it. We're already talking about maybe doing the Yorkshire Wolds NCN 66 sometime next year.



Good report on your blog - not too long.

A mate wants to do this ride over two days.

I think I could just about manage the distance, but the climbing would wipe me out.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Sep 2015)

Excellent post

There is a major problem with the Hadrians Wall Cycleway (well 2 actually)

First there is a lot to see on the way and take photos of
Secondly there is a lot of stuff to see near the route, but that involves going into the valleys and climbing back up to the route again!


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Sep 2015)

Good write up


----------



## contadino (20 Sep 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Good report on your blog - not too long.
> 
> A mate wants to do this ride over two days.
> 
> I think I could just about manage the distance, but the climbing would wipe me out.



I think if we'd done it at the end of June I'd have been able to do it in two. Wouldn't have been as much fun. 3 is the usual, but if the weather is bad that would be a bit of a grind.

The climbing was tough for me because my bike doesn't have a particularly low gear and I think it would be a bit easier on a proper tourer.


----------



## puffinbilly (20 Sep 2015)

Excellent write up - some excellent cycling to be had through that part of the country. Corbridge seems to be a mecca for cyclists - useful junction for the Durham Dales, Hadrian's Wall or the Northumberland National Park. I regularly cycle the route from Hexham to the coast at Tynemouth and was surprised to see the amount of climbing involved on your last day - I always consider this a flattish ride for around these parts.


----------



## Gert Lush (20 Sep 2015)

Nice write up!  I'd be interested in doing this, maybe next year.


----------



## contadino (20 Sep 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> Excellent write up - some excellent cycling to be had through that part of the country. Corbridge seems to be a mecca for cyclists - useful junction for the Durham Dales, Hadrian's Wall or the Northumberland National Park. I regularly cycle the route from Hexham to the coast at Tynemouth and was surprised to see the amount of climbing involved on your last day - I always consider this a flattish ride for around these parts.



I'm not really sure of the normal way to quote climbing. That's what came out of the GPS but I think there was roughly the same amount of descent (maybe a little more). Do folk normally quote a net figure?


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2015)

contadino said:


> I'm not really sure of the normal way to quote climbing. That's what came out of the GPS but I think there was roughly the same amount of descent (maybe a little more). Do folk normally quote a net figure?


If you start at sea level and end up at sea level it should be equal.


----------



## puffinbilly (20 Sep 2015)

No that's the right way to state the climbing involved - otherwise on my loop I would always be zero,
I told one lady who was doing a charity ride C2C in the early summer that I bumped into in Corbridge that there was no climbing left - she reminded me of it half an hour later as I passed her panting up the hill outside of Corbridge.


----------



## contadino (20 Sep 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> No that's the right way to state the climbing involved - otherwise on my loop I would always be zero,



That's what I thought. Pretty much every ride is a circuit, so they'd all climb 0m net.


----------



## Lostmiles (7 Mar 2017)

contadino said:


> I did the above with my cousin last weekend and had a great time. We extended it to 4 days because she got pregnant between us deciding to do the ride and actually doing it plus I haven't been riding much over the summer due to the nutty temperatures here in Italy.
> 
> I've posted some waffle and pics here: http://jeremy.contadini.co.uk/hadrians-wall-cycleway/ There are also gpx files on there broken into a 4 day ride in case they're any use to anyone.
> 
> It was the first time I've cycled in England for maybe 16 or 17 years and I thoroughly enjoyed it. We're already talking about maybe doing the Yorkshire Wolds NCN 66 sometime next year.


Thanks for the write up. Liked it. Useful to me as I anticipate following in your tracks.


----------



## sotkayak (1 Apr 2017)

Looks good . But 4 days ! ! reckon it'd take me 10 days...(The old Romans only did 20 miles a day.......)


----------

